# Me gustas



## Iam_Fanny

How can I say "me gustas (físicamente)" in English? Can I use "I like you"?


----------



## Kungli

Si es una atracción física y no te molesta hacerle saber directamente,
es más significativo decir...
*You turn me on*.  
Si dices _I like you_, puede significar un gran número de cosas.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hi,

I would say: "I find you attractive"

cya


----------



## mulmex

I like you a lot, or I really like you.  
En inglés I like you significa me caes bien y me gustas.  La diferencia sería en el contexto de la platica.  Si hay duda:
José:  I like you Ana.
Ana:  Yes, I know.
José:  No Ana, I mean I really like you a lot.

Xonito


----------



## colombo-aussie

Kungli said:


> Si es una atracción física y no te molesta hacerle saber directamente,
> es más significativo decir...
> *You turn me on*.
> Si dices _I like you_, puede significar un gran número de cosas.


 

Hola, pense que *"You turn me on"* era algo como me exitas?


----------



## mulmex

Kungli tiene razón, pero debes tener cuidado.  You turn me on, es bastante directo y atrevido.  También puede significar me pones cachondo/caliente etc.

Xonito


----------



## Soy Yo

"You turn me on" sí se refiere más a lo sexual...aunque ahora se extiende para referirse a otras situaciones....


----------



## Iam_Fanny

¡Gracias! muy buena aclaración.  

Es la primera vez que escribo en los Forums, no pensé que respondieran tan rápido...

Bye


----------



## Soy Yo

Rápido corren los carros...carros del ferrocarril.


----------



## JB

Dijo "me gustas *físicmente*."  Se supone que hablas de una atracción sexual, ¿no?  Es por eso que pusieron "yo turn me on."
También puede decir, "I want you",, pero importa el tono de la voz.


----------



## Soy Yo

Si no quieres insinuar nada sexual, puedes decir:

I like your looks.
I like the way you look.


----------



## mulmex

To summarize:
I like you.  Me caes bien. Eres muy amable.
I  really like you. Me gustas.  Tengo interés.
I find you attractive.  Eres muy atractiva.
I want you.  Te deseo.
You turn me on.  Me excitas.
You're hot!  ¡Qué caliente, cachonda!

Good Luck,
Xonito


----------



## Iam_Fanny

mulmex said:


> To summarize:
> I like you. Me caes bien. Eres muy amable.
> I really like you. Me gustas. Tengo interés.
> I find you attractive. Eres muy atractiva.
> I want you. Te deseo.
> You turn me on. Me excitas.
> You're hot! ¡Qué caliente, cachonda!
> 
> Good Luck,
> Xonito


 
¡Muchas gracias! eso me dejó las cosas más claras


----------



## Kungli

Or simply,
I think you are handsome.


----------



## Soy Yo

Kungli said:


> Or simply,
> I think you are handsome.


 
Only if the other person is a guy.  (Well, women can be handsome too, but they wouldn't necessarily take it as a compliment if you said it to them directly.)


----------



## Clarise

Iam_Fanny said:


> How can I say "me gustas (físicamente)" in English? Can I use "I like you"?



Yes is as close as you can get hehe


----------



## Jaén

Iam_Fanny said:


> How can I say "me gustas (físicamente)" in English? Can I use "I like you"?


Be careful with your words, so that you don't do the same mistake as me, when I told to a girl - with whom I was trying to 'cross the line' - "You are nasty", when I wanted to say "You are naughty"


----------



## Clarise

Jaén said:


> Be careful with your words, so that you don't do the same mistake as me, when I told to a girl - with whom I was trying to 'cross the line' - "You are nasty", when I wanted to say "You are naughty"


hehehe...


----------



## Soy Yo

Oh, Jaén, you are a nasty one!


----------



## Jaén

Soy Yo said:


> Oh, Jaén, you are a nasty one!


That's what I felt when I realized my mistake!
Of course, she only turned around and went away


----------



## Clarise

Jaén said:


> That's what I felt when I realized my mistake!
> Of course, she only turned around and went away



You were lucky, she did  not leave 4 fingers impregnated on your face hehe


----------



## Iam_Fanny

Jaén said:


> Be careful with your words, so that you don't do the same mistake as me, when I told to a girl - with whom I was trying to 'cross the line' - "You are nasty", when I wanted to say "You are naughty"


 
Thanks for the advice!  haha


----------



## SmallJosie

Me gustas = I fancy you.


----------



## Lagartija

Clarise said:


> You were lucky, she did  not leave 4 fingers impregnated on your face hehe



 Mejor dicho: You were lucky that she did not leave the impression of four fingers on your face!


----------



## adonis

Soy Yo said:


> Rápido corren los carros...carros del ferrocarril.


 
que rapido corren los carros, cargados de azucar del ferrocarril.

I was so young when I learned that phrase!


----------



## Iam_Fanny

adonis said:


> que rapido corren los carros, cargados de azucar del ferrocarril.
> 
> I was so young when I learned that phrase!


 
What does mean that phrase?


----------



## Iam_Fanny

Soy Yo said:


> Rápido corren los carros...carros del ferrocarril.


 
¿Qué significa esa frase?


----------



## Clarise

Lagartija said:


> Mejor dicho: You were lucky that she did not leave the impression of four fingers on your face!




True that, I stand corrected


----------



## Clarise

Iam_Fanny said:


> ¿Qué significa esa frase?



Un traba lengua, eso es todo... jejeje


----------



## oliviaF

colombo-aussie said:


> Hola, pense que *"You turn me on"* era algo como me exitas?


 
Hasta donde yo sé sí...


----------



## Clarise

oliviaF said:


> Hasta donde yo sé sí...



Asi mismo es jejeje


----------



## oliviaF

Jaén said:


> Be careful with your words, so that you don't do the same mistake as me, when I told to a girl - with whom I was trying to 'cross the line' - "You are nasty", when I wanted to say "You are naughty"


 
jajajajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Muky

Me gustas tal como eres


----------

